# Yamaha FZ16 ....... FZ-S



## krates (Mar 8, 2009)

Woooooooooh

FZ-16 update.... FZ-S



New colors and graphics
Chiseled aerodynamic  windshield
Stylish and sporty carbon pattern meter console
More  aggressive looking headlight.
MIND BLOWING...

*autos.maxabout.com/twid429/yamaha-fz-s

*www.indiaon2wheels.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/yamaha-fz-s.jpg

lol this if they make it full red or full black it will look mind blowing


----------



## krates (Mar 9, 2009)

post your views guys....


----------

